# Ausschnitt von "Volle Kanne" mit Nadine Krüger gesucht



## Netto (9 Feb. 2009)

Hallo, 

heute habe ich durch Zufall mal auf den Sender ZDF umgeschalten und da kam gerade ein Ausschnitt von der Berlinale am Wochenende. Als Reporterin war Olivia Jones unterwegs und fragte die Frauen was sie so in ihren Taschen haben und bei Nadine Krüger fand sie einen grünen Textmarker. Hat das jemand zufällig aufgenommen?

*Netto*


----------

